# What footswitch for Peavey Classic 50?



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I recently picked up a Peavey Classic 50 in a trade. It is a very early made in USA one without the loop. I'm pretty sure a standard two button footswitch will work but I'm not sure if I need latching or momentary switch. I don't want to get the wrong one. Recently had the same problem with a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe where no after market ones would work. I had to get a particular Fender one. Even other Fender switches wouldn't work. Same with my Mesa, only a particular Mesa switch will work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a Classic 50 head at one time. I sold it to a GC member (Andrew) and he later sold to my good friend and GC member*, hamstung*.

Andrew built a foot switch for it and I'm quite sure he used the diagram below. There was a long thread here in the forum about the build..but it seems to have been lost. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> I had a Classic 50 head at one time. I sold it to a GC member (Andrew) and he later sold to my good friend and GC member*, hamstung*.
> 
> Andrew built a foot switch for it and I'm quite sure he used the diagram below. There was a long thread here in the forum about the build..but it seems to have been lost.
> 
> I hope this helps.


From the diagram I guess it must be a latching switch. Thanks.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes latching.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have one but don't know anything about electricity, I someone guides me I can help checking anytime.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Lots of aftermarket latching switches. Next time I'm in the city I'll look for a used one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Next time I'm in the city I'll look for a used one.


Are you looking for the actual peavey stock unit? Otherwise L&M sells a cheap Apex 2 button latching with Led's for about $30. If any issues you can just bypass the led's.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Are you looking for the actual peavey stock unit? Otherwise L&M sells a cheap Apex 2 button latching with Led's for about $30. If any issues you can just bypass the led's.


Thanks. I hear the Peavey ones are pretty mickey mouse, made of plastic. Was thinking about the Apex one, just wanted to make sure which one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thanks. I hear the Peavey ones are pretty mickey mouse, made of plastic. Was thinking about the Apex one, just wanted to make sure which one.


Not in my experience. I've had a couple, pre-LED, and they were stamped steel with a plastic bottom (that peeled off like a tupperware lid). Buttons were fine. Cable and plug were OK. Maybe the newer ones weren't as good.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe the newer ones weren't as good.


That's right, mine is from around 2003 and it's a plastic one, I already had to replace the plug.


----------

